# Asus Uefi Übersichtsbildschirm im Windows anzeigen



## Scynd (1. März 2011)

*Asus Uefi Übersichtsbildschirm im Windows anzeigen*

Hallo,
ich habe vor mir bald ein Asus Maximus III Extreme zu kaufen. Jetzt fände ich es natürlich toll, wenn ich mir die Übersichtsseite aus dem UEFI auf meinem zweiten Monitor anzeigen lassen könnte, um hie alle Werte überwchen zu können.

Jetzt werden mich natürlich einige Leute auf diverse Programme hinweisen, ich suche aber explizit nach einer Oberfläche wie im UEFI, da die, wie ich finde, sehr schön und übersichtlich ist. Fehlende Wert kann man ja mit anderen zusatzprogrammen einblenden. 

Weiß jemand ob es etwas in dieser Richtung gibt? Ich habe bisher noch nichts gefunden 

Gruß Scynd


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Asus Uefi Übersichtsbildschirm im Windows anzeigen*

Sowas war schon beim BIOS nicht möglich, also wieso sollte das bei UEFI funktionieren, da werden dir nur Programme wie HardwareMonitor, Everest, oder AIDA64 übrigbleiben.


----------



## Scynd (2. März 2011)

*AW: Asus Uefi Übersichtsbildschirm im Windows anzeigen*

So, ich habe jetzt angefangen mir ein angepasstes Rainmeter Skin zu basteln mit Speedfan und MSI Afterburner Plugin.

Wenn ich fertig bin präsentiere ich es mal


----------

